# buck peeing blood



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Yesterday morning, my 9-month-old buck's underside was covered in blood. We gave him a bath to try and find any wounds, but there were none. We even checked on our other boy to see if he'd bled on him, but nothing there, either. A few minutes later, he managed to climb out of his pen to chase the girls. He was doing all the normal bucky things, but he was bleeding profusely from his penis. We put him into our milkstand, and within a minute or so there was a puddle of blood the size of a slice of bread. Everyone we spoke to said that it was probably from stones, but he didn't show any symptoms. We actually saw him peeing and spraying himself. He didn't even seem to be in any pain at all. After that, he stopped bleeding, and we thought he'd be okay. We checked on him at 5:30 AM, and he wasn't bloody, he was chewing his cud, and walking around, and generally being a normal, healthy goat. We were so relieved that he was not bloody, but by 7:30, he started up again. He and the other boy broke out AGAIN (I really don't know how they do it!), and chased the girls all over the yard. He's having erections, peeing, tongue flapping, all the obnoxious buck behaviors. He is currently locked up in his house. Has anyone seen this type of thing before? Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we had a doeling peeing blood after we gave her bottles of water. Thats my only experience with peeing blood.


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

We're very worried that this might be some kind of STD, which would be extremely bad because we've already bred him to two of our girls. I don't know if he's actually peeing blood, or if he's somehow collecting blood in there. Is there anything I can give him to make it stop?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never heard of STDs in goats. 

have you checked his penis to see if there is a cut or something on it?


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

When we bathed him, we did check for cuts, but we couldn't find anything. He's having LOTS of erections, without any effort or discomfort. There was blood coming out of the... cavity, I guess, that they retract 'it' into. We even pulled out a blood clot. Our other boy is the same size as him, and they fight all the time. They haven't hurt each other before, but I'm thinking that he MAY have been rammed hard enough to cause internal bleeding. Thanks for ruling out STDs, though. Do you know of any other infections that I should consider?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so he isnt actually peeing it = just coming from his body?


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks that way, yes. It seems to be pooling in the 'cavity'. Sorry I don't know the name of it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very odd -- well I will wait to see if someone else comes up with an idea and I will keep thinking. Im sure I am missing something obvious to mention :scratch:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok this exact same thing happened to me, not sure if this is the same as what hapened to my buck though. So I was sitting in my buck pen and noticed my 5month old buck was bleeding from his penis. I FREAKED out and went to the vet. When I got there, the vet laughed and said my buck was becoming sexually active lol. I guess he was getting excited and the skin around his penis rubbed and made it bleed. He stopped within a few hours. Try to make him excited and if the penis looks fine then im thinking hes going through what my buck did


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

Blood mixed with urine doesn't pool up on the stanchion, so this is some kind of external injury.. You mention that he climbed the pen to get in with the girls...my guess would be that he tried that once before and hooked Big Wally on a nail or piece of wire or something like that.

If the injury is on the actual penis itself, not the sheath, that *could* present a problem due to swelling.. A problem like that would mimic urinary calculi. Having said that, if he were here, I'd probably give him a shot of Banamine just for the anti-inflammatory effect.

That's me, though, and I'm overly cautious...it's probably not absolutely necessary.


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Tinyhoovesranch, that is a possibility. This is the first time he's ever been in rut. Before, we were actually able to take both our boys on walks with the girls and keep them under control, but now, they are uncontrollable. As for an external injury, that's also what I thought. He's been 'sticking IT out' a lot, and it looks perfectly normal. My thinking was that he chomped himself. The blood that came out yesterday looked a lot fresher than today's flow, and I'm worried that he may have an injured kidney or something. He's eating well, chewing cud, his temp's normal, and his behavior is as obnoxious as ever. He doesn't seem to be in any discomfort, but I'm watching him closely. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

A kidney injury wouldn't cause him to stand on a stanchion and involuntarily drip bright red blood, though....he'd just pass blood as and when he decided to pee, and that blood would be diluted with urine. That's why I don't think this is an internal injury.

Watch for swelling.. Otherwise, I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With him being a typical buck in rut, my bet is that he likely scraped himself or even had a bit of debris on his penis when he retracted, causing a small tear in the sheath or on the penis. This may be difficult to heal with all the rut activity going on. My mom had a buck many years ago that seemed to be constantly extending...well, since the chickend free ranged one of the hens grabbed that little stringy thing that hangs from the tip and made him bleed like a stuck pig, all my mom did was shove bag balm into his sheath to help stop the bleeding, it worked and he continued to be a buck with no problems.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yikes! 

For the uninitiated, that little stringy thing is called the "urethral process" or "pizzle," and it's generally the very first thing to go in cases of urinary calculi.. All it is, really, is a water wiggle...just helps them make a really neat spray pattern during rut. lol But sometimes the gritty, sandy calculi gets caught in the 'squiggle' (thats what *I* call it..lol) and plugs up the whole works....so, off it goes!

Maybe the chicken was just worried the buck was gonna get UC? 




I got a call on a case of UC the other day.. By the time I was able to return the call, the owner and a few other people had it all worked out.. I asked what they did, and the guy said "we cut the tip of it off." I'm like "Oh, the little squiggly?" The guy's like "Uhhhhh, no...the whole tip." After I regained consciousness...lol...I said "So, I'm guessing he probably didn't like that very much, huh?"

"He did when he started pee'ing again."

Alrighty then. I'm just gonna go over here and re-pass-out at the very thought.. :-S 

For the record, I recommended ammonium chloride, penG, a shot of banamine, and at least a week's worth of dexamethasone for swelling.. About 10 days later, I got another call...he locked up again. They'd only done the dex for 3 days...not enough. They were at wit's end.. He was dribbling, but barely...but dribbling will get them by. I recommended another shot of banamine, more PenG, and **A WEEK** OF DEX...basically, start over. I think they were disapointed to hear that, hoping I had a miracle up my sleeve or something...but they did it.

Last I heard, though, he was still kickin. 

Sorry for rambling...now back to our regularly scheduled chitchat about bloody weewees and whatnot. lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been reading this and I have no advice or anything. I am sorry, I can not help there. 

But if I had to guess, I would say that he just cut himself somehow or something. I bet he will be fine but PLEASE keep us posted on him.


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm... well, since the blood is undiluted and so is the pee, it probably is a cut. He probably did hurt himself going over the fence. Or he might've bitten himself, as he isn't quite the sharpest tool in the box, if you catch my drift. We know for a fact that it isn't urinary calculi, because of the amount of blood and the fact that he is peeing rather impressively, and is in good spirits. He does look rather garish, since he has blood all over his face. :slapfloor: It's a relief that someone else has had this problem, and we're off to the store to buy some bag balm right now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The original Bag Balm in the green can works wonders on just about anything....including not so bright bucks! The BB will help keep the area moist to flush out whatever irritation could be causing the bleeding and it really does work to stop bleeding by making a barrier over the wound, allowing it to clot near the surface. I hope the silly boy's problem is solved and he makes a fast recovery.


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

We couldn't find the original bag balm, but we did manage to find an adequate substitute. WE put it on him last night, and he didn't bleed at all today! We'll do another application this evening. Thank you to everyone who replied! Your ideas were all most helpful.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

I've never seen it in a goat, but my intact dog actually had this happen twice. The first time the vet saw nothing at all wrong with his penis or prepuce, but the second time she found an virtually microscopic scrape on the very tip of the penis. This day, it was clear that he had been 'playing' way too rough with himself!  There are many blood vessels down there and a small scrape or sore can cause a lot of scary bleeding. With my dog, we put him on cheap low-dose antibiotics for a minimal time to prevent infection and we put one of those hysterical Elizabethan collars on him to keep him from messing with it for about 3 days. After that first day he did not bleed again.

Glad your boy's back to normal! That's definitely not a spot anyone would care to be bleeding from!


----------

